# renting exchnage weeks?



## Garnet (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it against TPI rules to rent out an exchange?


----------



## TPIRep (Mar 26, 2008)

Technically speaking, yes it is.  If you rent a week that you received on exchange, that is your business, however you will be held accountable for that guest and the room.


----------



## Garnet (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thank you for the reply...pretty sure I can trust my parents*

Thanks for the reply.  I called and offered to my parents and it looks like they can make it.  No-I'm not really charging them-I'm just asking that they swing by and pick up our mail and put in the house before they leave.  Would have asked them anyway   It was great to get an honest response from you.  I would never book an exchange with the thought of renting-but it's nice to know if something came up I could get at least a little back from a friend or whatever.


----------

